

Medium vs Svbtle. Who will win?  - rukshn

Medium and Svbtle. Two similar services, Started around the same time. In the end win do you think will win? What their changes will be in future maybe?
======
taude
The first one to gain any significant market penetration outside of Silicon
Valley?

Seriously, both can be successful for the niche markets they serve. After all,
for tech news, we have The Verge, Engaget, Gizmodo, CNet, TechCrunch,
etc....there's likely plenty of room in the market for compelling content and
delivery mechanisms.

~~~
rukshn
I wonder the same thing but even Twitter started like that used mainly by tech
guys in the begining. But now everyone using Twitter.

But i don't know how they'll work this out in the future. Like if everybody
started posting on Medium or Svbtle like Twitter it'll be a mess

~~~
simantel
I don't think so. They're both just blogging platforms with some sort of
editorial system to pick pieces and put them on the front page.

In terms of which I think is better/more likely to gain a wider audience, I
think Medium's organization into collections gives them an edge. It feels like
it's less about the authors and more about the community. I also really like
their inline commenting system.

~~~
rukshn
Yah true but like without getting more users to post content will it be
successfull as a platform? Even tumblr had hard time making money even with
their content creators

------
dimension2
I think the biggest draw they bring to the blogging world is quality content
in a largely clutter-free reading environment. The designs on both are
minimal, extremely readable, and fairly well curated. Medium, to me, holds the
edge with collections, but I am sure both will continue to grow and add more
content while retaining the underlying minimalist interface.

------
hardwaresofton
I can't say I know the greatest amount about medium and svbtle, but after
looking at their sites multiple times, it seems like they don't have much to
offer past each other, or any other blog delivery platform...

And even worse, they would easily become quickly less useful than some sort of
pointed aggregator

------
meerita
I feel so good bloggin on my own server, with my own markdown files and
running Jekyll as a platform. I have no regrets and I feel confortable not
being tied to a service.

